
Ask HN: What are your favorite startup podcasts? - rrecuero
Dear HN,<p>Lately, I have been trying to find quality startup podcasts. Besides the famous ones, it wasn&#x27;t easy for me to discover new ones. Can you help me listing your favorites? How do you find them?<p>Thanks a lot in advance!
======
shuzhang
I like this week in startups, tim feriss, stanford innovation lab, and mixergy

~~~
rrecuero
Thank you!

